# Canon vs Nikon - the definative answer!



## Overread

From the mighty people at Google we finally have an answer to this age old question - and since google never lies no one can contest these results!

Google Fight : Make this fight with googleFight Canon VS Nikon

In short --- ahem -- CANON WINS!

And in a shocking result we also have living proof that whilst digital is all the rage, film still has the edge! But for how much longer?
Google Fight : Make this fight with googleFight film photography VS digital photography


----------



## kundalini

What are the results based on?

Is it possible Canon has more Google results because their owners have more questions of why their camera won't do this or that?  Whereas Nikon cameras are more intuitive and their owners can just go out and shoot.


----------



## Dwig

kundalini said:


> What are the results based on?
> 
> Is it possible Canon has more Google results because their owners have more questions of why their camera won't do this or that?  Whereas Nikon cameras are more intuitive and their owners can just go out and shoot.



Exactly. The answer is 42.

This is the classic "Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy" situation. Sure, Canon won. Thats not in question. What is in question is what contest did they win.

Who has the worst interface? 

Who's ads appeal best to people with poor learning skills and need cookbook answers to every question? 

Who's cameras appeal to those that want to talk about hardware more than use it. 

Who's cameras appeal to users with low self esteem and need to brag about their choice because of their underlying need for validation. ...


----------



## willli

LOL you now of course Canon won you know how many canonians have to google it a problem with their canons I think that when the Mark III arrive in the market make overload the server because everybody was looking for an answer for the AF problem  of course canon won.


----------



## Overread

So negative (must be the Nikon lot appearing to defend themselves ) 
that is not the screams of rage - that is the shouts of joy! The endless users spilling their love for their camera and setup over the net and canon has won by a mile!


Thus its shown that canon cameras are far better and more pleasing whilst nikon --- well.........


----------



## MrRamonG

Nikonins were out shooting instead of Google fighting.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Do you lot not read the rules? No religion or politics please!


----------



## MrRamonG

Chris of Arabia said:


> Do you lot not read the rules? No religion or politics please!



Canon lenses are the devil's terds!!


----------



## JohnMF

this doesn't take into account all the dyslexic's searching for actual cannon's...


----------



## Dominantly

I woke up suddenly drenched in sweat one night after a dream I had led me to believe my Nikon was replaced by a Canon...

Thats the last time I watch bad Sci-Fi shows and eat Chinese food right before bed.


----------



## jackieclayton

MrRamonG said:


> Nikonins were out shooting instead of Google fighting.



lol!


----------

